
Going Fast and Cheap: How We Made Anna Autoscale - ngaut
https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu/blog/going-fast-and-cheap-how-we-made-anna-autoscale/
======
deforciant
Code is here [https://github.com/fluent-
project/fluent/tree/master/kvs](https://github.com/fluent-
project/fluent/tree/master/kvs)

~~~
siddontang
Thank you :-)

It is weird that Anna is in the fluent project and the author doesn't mention
where the source code is. :sob:

I used Google to find Anna here
[https://github.com/ucbrise/anna](https://github.com/ucbrise/anna), but seems
it is out of date.

~~~
sulam
From the post:

"...you can find the full paper here and the code here[1]."

[https://github.com/fluent-
project/fluent/tree/master/kvs](https://github.com/fluent-
project/fluent/tree/master/kvs)

Which is the link posted above obviously. But they did link to it.

------
Meai
Please do a benchmark and feature comparison against aerospike and
foundationdb, those are your main open source competitors as far as I can
tell. Maybe I live in a different world but to me it really doesn't matter how
good Anna is versus some closed source cloud database.

~~~
zzzcpan
It's an academic research project focusing on coordination-free stuff. Sort of
the opposite of aerospike and foundationdb that use coordination and are
products. There is no point comparing to them because of that. Coordination is
generally slower than not doing it and you won't be using Anna anyway.

~~~
Meai
If they are a purely academic project then why compare yourself to a
commercial alternative? Those are two different worlds. I seem to recall that
they specifically mentioned somewhere that it's _not_ just for academic
interest, otherwise I wouldn't have even bothered to ask for benchmarks. And
who says that I won't use it? I like experimental stuff, I'd totally use it if
they show some fancy performance numbers and maybe implement a document store
on top of the key value abstraction. And why would I dislike coordination-free
stuff? I just have the feeling that aerospike is probably as good as it gets
but it's not based on any testing.

------
rawoke083600
May be start paragraph with "What Is Anna" ?

~~~
oftenwrong
see: [https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/03/09/anna-
kvs/](https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/03/09/anna-kvs/)

------
elvinyung
Actual paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.00089.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.00089.pdf)

------
_pmf_
Looks interesting, but I'm unable to judge the production readyness of their
solutions.

